

Cur: Pain relief anywhere - zemvpferreira
http://www.cur.me

======
DanBC
Pain relief is tricky. TENS machines have conflicting data.

For long term lower back pain:
[http://www.cochrane.org/CD003008/BACK_transcutaneous-
electri...](http://www.cochrane.org/CD003008/BACK_transcutaneous-electrical-
nerve-stimulation-tens-versus-placebo-for-chronic-low-back-pain)

> Four high-quality randomized controlled trials (RCTs; 585 patients)
> comparing TENS with placebo for chronic low-back pain were included in this
> study. Due to conflicting evidence, it is unclear if TENS is beneficial in
> reducing back pain intensity. However, there was consistent evidence in two
> trials (410 patients) that TENS did not improve the level of disability due
> to back pain. There was moderate evidence that use of medical services and
> work status (e.g. loss of work, sick days) did not change during treatment.
> Finally, there did not seem to be a difference between conventional and
> acupuncture-like TENS.

For long term lower back pain people are probably better of (after ruling out
the rare but scary causes; and with medical supervision) if they lose weight
and get exercise, especially physiotherapist guided exercise to strengthen
back muscles; and combining this with better ergonomics at work.

For cancer pain: [http://www.cochrane.org/CD006276/SYMPT_transcutaneous-
electr...](http://www.cochrane.org/CD006276/SYMPT_transcutaneous-electrical-
nerve-stimulation-tens-for-cancer-related-pain-in-adults)

More research is needed.

Pain in labour: [http://www.cochrane.org/CD007214/PREG_tens-transcutaneous-
ne...](http://www.cochrane.org/CD007214/PREG_tens-transcutaneous-nerve-
stimulation-for-pain-relief-in-labour)

Not sure if it makes any difference, but women should be offered the choice.

So, this device probably isn't harmful; is possibly helpful; seems nicely
designed; and is priced about the same as other nice tens units, a lot more
expensive than budget tens units.

